

Gearman, an open source framework for distributed processing - fosk
http://gearman.org/

======
enigmabomb
We tried to use this in our last project and ended up writing the mother ship
and workers from scratch because there didn't seem to be a community behind
gearman. As soon as the nda runs out, I'm going to open source it as a
competing framework.

~~~
mst
I think a part of the problem there may be that a substantial percentage of
the original user community are perl hackers, and tend to discuss their
Gearman usage in the context of whatever else they're using - I see Gearman
discussions reasonably often on the Catalyst IRC channel, for example.

Another reason is quite possibly that for the vast majority of tasks, Gearman
"just works" - if the obvious way to use a piece of software works first time,
talking to other users isn't particularly necessary (there's not really a GNU
cat community either, for example :)

I'm not entirely sure what you'd do to fix that though (or even if there's
anything except perception to be fixed)

------
zrail
My problem with Gearman is that the queues are completely opaque. There's no
way to inspect them, except in so far as if you use a database backend you can
see the opaque jobs and get a count.

~~~
jbert
I don't think you can see individual job data, but you (and/or your monitoring
daemon) can telnet to the port and issue admin commands. e.g. 'status' will
list all job types, with #queued, #running and #workers.

<http://gearman.org/?id=protocol> (search for 'Administrative Protocol' - 2nd
hit)

------
evmar
It's funny to see how bradfitz's projects other than memcached have fared over
time. Didn't realize this one was still used by anyone.

~~~
jemeshsu
Can never count Gearman out, and it is winning new user such as Instagram.
Great for simple work queue. I recently switch from Celery to Gearman to
reduce headache.

------
maxklein
I used gearman to replace cron. It's much more efficient, particular for tasks
like queueing email to be sent out.

------
strags
How does this compare to resque? (Ah... answered my own question - resque
seems to be ruby only).

~~~
zrail
In short, Gearman is multi-language, multiple different backends, possible to
do RPC-style synchronous processing. Resque and friends[1] are single-
language, exclusively async, but also extremely transparent because they're
just JSON blobs in redis. Resque has a _huge_ following as well.

[1]: [https://github.com/defunkt/resque/wiki/alternate-
implementat...](https://github.com/defunkt/resque/wiki/alternate-
implementations)

~~~
gizzlon
Doesn't Gearman do async as well?

------
pan69
Tried it about a year ago. Couldn't get it installed on Ubuntu.

